

Show HN: I Remember My First Time – Share fun and informative 1st time experiences - IRMFT
http://www.iremembermyfirsttime.com/

======
fiatjaf
I think there are already too much "sharing" in this world.

Also, there was a Google service for people to publicize experiences they had
and incentivize other people for doing it, so everyone would comment. I forgot
the name, but the logo was a mustache, I think.

I liked it, it was very clean, but they closed the service.

------
IRMFT
IRMFT (I Remember My First Time) is a sharing platform for fun and
informational first time experiences. You are presented with a statement (i.e.
"I remember my first time buying a car") and are asked to rate the experience
as either positive, have never done it (virgin), or negative.

We are currently looking for feedback and beta users.

